# [Pathfinder] Flames of Littleton



## VanorDM (Jan 14, 2010)

As night falls over the village of Littleton, a foul wind kicks up from the south and spreads out over the town.  Town's people put down their cups, pause with dinner nearly to their lips, and hush their children and listen.  

No one knows for sure what is wrong, only that a stench unlike any they have experienced before has drifted across their peaceful homes.

A few rush to windows or look out doors to see if the can spy the cause of this foul wind, but none can see anything in the town itself or anything out among the woods or hills that might cause this.

The only thing anyone can see that is out of place is a faint red-orange glow in the south below a line of hills, it seems out of place due to the sun having set some hour or more ago and it being full dark.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 14, 2010)

Onslau exits the Littleton Inn laughing, Mathilda on his arm. He gently pulls her down to whisper in her ear, and the lass blushes but giggles. Quickly, the pair walk toward the bridge, Mathilda looking back, expecting the innkeeper to come rushing after her, having noticed she's no longer slinging drinks.

"C'mon, love," Onslau says, his step light. "Once we're past the trees, he want be able to see us no how." His voice drops to a conspiratorial tone. "And once we're under the bridge, no one will be able to see us."

Mathilda giggles some more.

"Of course, folks might be able to hear," Onslau says, and Mathilda socks him on the shoulder, but her giggling continues nonetheless.

"Ug!" she says, pinching her nose. "What's that stink?"

Onslau frowns. The stench certainly isn't one to encourage amorous feelings. The young warrior looks around, and then his eyes fix to the south.

"By the hells," he mutters. "Is that a fire?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

Calvin is finishing up tidieing up the village shrine and sw just leaving, darkness fully set in. His hunger speaks for itself with a rebelious growl. he is about to head to the littleton inn when his appitie is suddenly quenched by an oder of foulest prescense. A gag issues from his throat before he is able to notice the peculiar orange glow to the south. This causes alarm in his mind so he starts again to the Inn, to see if there might be some who can join him in investigating this strange happening .... <move to littleton inn>


----------



## Onyx (Jan 15, 2010)

Having spent the last few nights taking refuge from wet weather, Talmon has found himself guest to the local Inn of this quaint village Littleton. The place is quiet enough to conduct some study most evenings, despite the fact many villagers take there the evening meal. In fact it has been very convenient for him to take a table out of the way and set out his research. And since food has been simple and the beds free of vermin, the elf has found himself with very little to complain about... until now, that is.

Affronted by such a stench Talmon's weak stomach could scarcely hold its contents and in the scramble to cover his face against it the elf knocks over an ink vial onto some parchments he was looking over.

_In a civil tone his youthful voice asks of no one in particular, "What is that ghastly smell?!"_

The elf scans the room as if expecting reply.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2010)

Experiencing maybe one of his prophetic nightmares, Devos leaves his hut. He didn' bother to lock it up, as the local wildlife knew better than to mess with these place and he left nothing that any humanoid would think worthy to steal. Not saying goodbye, because after his mothers death he lived alone, he makes his way to Littleton.

Coming from the north, where the river meets the sea, first sensing the smell and then the fiery glow, he moves fast toward the tavern to alert the villagers...

[sblock=ooc]
AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

The elf smiles to himself as he crouched in the shadows, near the door of one of Littleton's wealthier looking homes. He knew nobody was home...he had watched the residents leave a little bit before, perhaps heading to the inn for a drink. He brushed a strand of errant platinum blonde hair from his eyes, back under the black cowl of his cloak, as he carefully removes a set of lockpicks from a pouch at his belt.

The night was dark, perfect for deeds such as Vithralas Fél had planned. But where had the sudden stench in the air come from? And what was that strange glow in the distance? The elf turns his azure blue eyes to the south, his plan for burglary forgotten for the moment.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 16, 2010)

Lydia is out later than she likes to be. She usually makes camp just before sunset. Tonight, however, she is still plodding down the road even though the sun had long ago set and it is full dark. She has heard that the town of Littleton, which is just a little way ahead, has a nice inn. She feels that she had earned a night at an inn after being on the road for so long, so she keeps going.

Arrived in Littleton from the north, it does not take Lydia long to find the way to the inn. However, just has she starts to anticipate some hot food, maybe a glass or two of wine, definitely a hot bath and a warm soft bed, her nose is assaulted with the foulest smell she has ever experienced. Not noticing the fiery glow coming from the south because of her bad eyesight, she says to herself. "If Littleton always smells like this, then I have made a big mistake".


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 16, 2010)

Onslau spots the stranger coming in from the north toward the inn about the same time he watches Devos enter the aforesaid building.

"Ooh," says Mathilda, "that stinks right awful."

"Yes, my darling, it does," Onslau says. "I'm thinking maybe tonight's not a good night for, you know, inspecting the bridge."

Mathilda giggles despite the stench.

"Run back to work before you're noticed missing," Onslau says, slapping the wench on the backside as she heads back to the inn.

The halfling checks the lie of his clothes, adjusts his collar, and smooths back his hair. He then turns toward the stranger and walks a bit.

"Hail and well met!" he calls out to her. "Don't let that awful smell give you the wrong impression. It is certainly not native to our sleepy little hamlet."

_OOC: Tag, Lydia!_


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 17, 2010)

Lydia heard that someone was approaching her long before he spoke. However, she knew that with her short-sightedness it was no use her looking round to see who it was. Therefore, except that her hand surreptitiously went to her Morningstar, she gave no indication that she knew somebody was behind her.  Only when he spoke did she stop and let him catch up. "Good evening sir. Thank you for telling me that, I was beginning to think that I had made a mistake rushing here. I have been on the road a long time and I was looking forward to some hot food, maybe a glass or two of wine, definitely a hot bath and a warm soft bed. However, the smell is killing that idea. By the way, I am called Lydia."

OOC: _Just to make it clear, Lydia is leading a pack mule._


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 17, 2010)

"I'm sure that stench has killed more than one perfect evening. I'm Onslau Steeltoe," the halfling says. "Welcome to Littleton, Lydia. Let's get that mule into the stable, and I can help you with any gear you might need to tote into the inn."


----------



## Onyx (Jan 18, 2010)

Receiving nothing of a satisfactory response from the obviously confused and overwhelmed Inn patrons, the elf looks down at his ruined notes in disgust.

A waste of good ink at that." he says to himself without inflection.

Unsatisfied that answers are not forthcoming, the elf takes it upon himself to determine the origins of such filth. Making his way to the inn's door, he almost rushes head-long into a hurried man dressed strangely for these parts.

"Do _you_ have some idea the source of this awful oder?" Talmon asks of the strangely dressed man.

OOC: Devos I'm talking to you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2010)

"I fear I have no real answer for you, but have you seen the glow in the south? Someone should investigate. Who will follow me? The others should lock themselves in this room." Devos says. He is obviously used to have some authority. He doesn't look much like a warrior, but he carries a weapon and his frame is maybe slight, but sinew. Only the nearest and perceptive persons notice the small snake in his sleeve.

[sblock=ooc]
AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2010)

"Hail travelers! Calls Calvin McHenrey to the people neer  the Inn entrence. As he nears the door he continues, "Frier McHenrey is the name. I am guessing you have noteiced that unpleasent oder, Yes? Well I am wanting to investigate this strange occurence to the south to see if that is the source. Are you willing?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

His curiosity piqued by the glow and the stench, Vithralas slides his lockpicks back into his belt, and pulls his hood back, freeing his nearly white hair. Maybe someone at the inn would know what was going on? Making sure there is no one to see him, he steps out of the shadows onto the main road, and begins making his way to the inn.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 18, 2010)

"Thank you Onslau. Your assistance is most welcome. Are you sure its not too much trouble." Lydia says.

Once they have the mule in the stable and unloaded, she continues "Most of the stuff is just my camping gear and could stay in the stable. Its not worth stealing unless someone is really desperate. What I do need is this and this." Rummaging through her saddle bag she hands Onslau her healer's kit and tools. Handing him the latter she smiles and says "Have you have any clothes that need repairing? You've been so helpful, I won't even charge you."

Emerging from the stable, Lydia and Onslau almost collide with a very agitated cleric. "Calm down frier. Now what is this strange occurrence that you think need investigating?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> "Thank you Onslau. Your assistance is most welcome. Are you sure its not too much trouble." Lydia says.




Onslau chuckles. "No trouble at all!"



ghostcat said:


> Once they have the mule in the stable and unloaded, she continues "Most of the stuff is just my camping gear and could stay in the stable. Its not worth stealing unless someone is really desperate. What I do need is this and this." Rummaging through her saddle bag she hands Onslau her healer's kit and tools. Handing him the latter she smiles and says "Have you have any clothes that need repairing? You've been so helpful, I won't even charge you."




"I doubt anyone around here is desperate enough for petty larceny," Onslau says. "Even if they were, as small as Littleton is, everyone would know who did it by lunch tomorrow."



ghostcat said:


> Emerging from the stable, Lydia and Onslau almost collide with a very agitated cleric. "Calm down frier. Now what is this strange occurrence that you think need investigating?"




Onslau stands a bit back on the street, looking amused. He spots another stranger walking toward the inn, this one's nearly white hair like a beacon in the night.

"Hail!" the halfling calls, waving him toward the inn. "The party's in here!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

"Party, eh?" says the elf to the waving halfling, as he approaches the inn. "What's the occasion?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

"Fetid winds and fires in the south," Onslau says with a wide grin. "We're simple folk hereabouts. Any excuse for a celebration. I'm Onslau Steeltoe. This here's Lydia. The excitable fellow blocking the door is Calvin."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

The elf nods his head in greeting. "Vithralas Fél. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 18, 2010)

Turning to Onslau Lydia says in an exited voice "Fires what fires. Is that what Calvin meant about strange occurrences? That is definitely something I should look into." She then takes a couple of deep breaths and appears to get herself under control. 

Lydia then smiles at the Elf "Good Evening Vithralas. A pleasure to meet you as well."


----------



## Onyx (Jan 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "I fear I have no real answer for you, but have you seen the glow in the south? Someone should investigate. Who will follow me? The others should lock themselves in this room." Devos says.




"Indeed sir, if there is a strange occurance to the south I should very much like to see it." says the elf with something of a hint to genuine interest.



Scott DeWar said:


> "Hail travelers! Calls Calvin McHenrey to the people neer  the Inn entrence. As he nears the door he continues, "Frier McHenrey is the name. I am guessing you have noteiced that unpleasent oder, Yes? Well I am wanting to investigate this strange occurence to the south to see if that is the source. Are you willing?"






> Emerging from the stable, Lydia and Onslau almost collide with a very agitated cleric. "Calm down frier. Now what is this strange occurrence that you think need investigating?"




"Strange, this fellow here was of the same opinion." he says, gesturing at Devos.



ghostcat said:


> Turning to Onslau Lydia says in an exited voice
> "Fires what fires. Is that what Calvin meant about strange occurrences? That is definitely something I should look into." She then takes a couple of deep breaths and appears to get herself under control.
> 
> Lydia then smiles at the Elf "Good Evening Vithralas. A pleasure to meet you as well."




Taking stock of the young lady and halfling with the elf youthful face remains mostly expressionless. However, as the ivory-haired elf approches a look of plesant suprise crosses his face.

Looking directly at Vithralas, yet speaking to everyone congregated near the Inn's entrance, "I am Talmon Daellus, and it is quite the pleasure to meet you." after his gaze lingers at the other elf for just a moment too long he continues, "All of you, that is. I suggest that we make some degree of haste if we wish to see the source of this strange occurance before it has run its course."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

"Fire is just a guess, Lydia," says Onslau, "based on the color of the sky to the south. Looks like fire to me, but I suppose it'd have to be an awfully big one."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

"I'm rather new to these parts," says Vithralas, as the rest speak about the glow to the south. "Are wild fires common hereabouts?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

Onslau shakes his head. "Not particularly, I suppose. Of course, now that I look at it more, that glow is too faint to tell if it's flickering. The glow from a fire fllickers."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

"Well, that stench is certainly not from any normal fire," says the elf, holding his hand up to his nose. "Unless you've been growing stinkweed as a crop?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

"Heh, heh. None of that, I'm sure. If it had come through our gristmill, I'm sure I'd have heard the complaints." Onslau's mouth hangs open for a second or two, and then snaps shut. "Oh no. The grist mill. If that is a fire, and it's heading this way, the family business may end up exploding."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Emerging from the stable, Lydia and Onslau almost collide with a very agitated cleric. "Calm down frier. Now what is this strange occurrence that you think need investigating?"





"Well I was just walking out of the shrine ..."



Mark Chance said:


> "Fetid winds and fires in the south," Onslau says with a wide grin. "We're simple folk hereabouts. Any excuse for a celebration. I'm Onslau Steeltoe. This here's Lydia. The excitable fellow blocking the door is Calvin."




"... I am _not_ blocking the door, or maybe, i guess I am blocking the door ..."

he moves aside.



ghostcat said:


> Turning to Onslau Lydia says in an exited voice "Fires what fires. Is that what Calvin meant about strange occurrences? That is definitely something I should look into."




"I said nothing about fires.That was Master Steeltoe ...Good eve mi lord," The greeting was said to Vithralas, "Yes, well the strange glow to the south could be a fire, but I would like some others to join me in checking this out. I am quite sure you may have notice the  *shudder* peculiar oder. *shudder, gag* I think that there may be foul deeds afoot!"


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2010)

"I'll come with you Frier. Flames or not, this sounds like something I should look into. Can you wait a few minutes, while I arrange for the stabling of my mule."

Lydia enters the inn and finds the innkeeper, assuming he has not taken Devos' suggestion and locked himself in his room. "Good evening innkeeper. I had just put my mule in your stable and was on my way to arrange from a room when I was co-opted to go investigate the flames. Could you be so kind as to look after my mule until I get back." Lydia tosses him a gold piece. "This should cover your costs."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

After Lydia head inside, Onslau says, "I'm coming too. Don't leave without me. I'll be back after I fetch a few things."

The halfling trots off to the south toward the rented rooms where his "adventuring gear" (as his father derisively refers to it) is stored. After donning his armor and gathering up other essentials, he heads back to Littleton Inn.

"Don't worry, Evie," he says to the curious landlady. "We're going to find out what's going on!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I was going over the opening post and i noticed that the foul wind is from the east.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

The elf considers the situation, rubbing his hairless chin with his hand as he ponders. His was curious about the strange light to the south, and his adventurous streak was tempted. After a few moments, he speaks. "I will go as well. I'm curious to see with my own eyes the source of the glow."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2010)

Having made sure that her mule will be well looked after, Lydia exits the inn and joins the others. When Onslau get back she says to him "Have you still got the two boxes that I gave you to carry? Would you mind carrying the first box for me. Its my healer's kit and I have a funny feeling that we may need it before this is over. As for the other, give it to me and I will put it back in the stable. We won't need that."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

"We may need to be quick about it, for it seems as if the gates of Rathnor's halls have opened from that direction. That stench is ... very not good. 

Perhaps there are some able bodies that can keep watch on the east road and others that can help to fight a fire down the river to the south.

Does any one know if there are any farms or homesteads to the south?"

*edited to remove refrence to the easterly direction.*


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was going over the opening post and i noticed that the foul wind is from the east.












*OOC:*


I must of said east when I meant south.  I'll fix the opening post, thanks for catching that.  Scott, you can edit your post to correct for my mistakes.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Having made sure that her mule will be well looked after, Lydia exits the inn and joins the others. When Onslau get back she says to him "Have you still got the two boxes that I gave you to carry? Would you mind carrying the first box for me. Its my healer's kit and I have a funny feeling that we may need it before this is over. As for the other, give it to me and I will put it back in the stable. We won't need that."




Onslau hands over the other box while saying with a wink and a grin, "I live to serve."


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 19, 2010)

As you step out of the inn (or meet in front of it.) the smell becomes a bit stronger, as if the source was moving towards you.  To the south the orange/red glow becomes a tiny bit brighter and now seems to be flickering slightly.

Several of you are just able make out what sound like something or somethings grunting and growling to the south.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

"Something comes!" says Vithralas, peering intently into the darkness before the flames.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 19, 2010)

"For more than one direction, it seems," Onslau says, readying his shield and mace. "On guard, everyone. I've got a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

At Onslau's words Vithralas pulls his dark hood up, covering his fair hair, and steps back into the shadows. As he seems to disappear, he removes the longbow from his shoulder and quickly strings the weapon. 


*OOC: Hide +7, draw longbow*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2010)

Calvin adjusts his clothing, from which the sound of chain armor is heard beneath is clerical vestaments, and regrips his quarter staff. he the mentally prepares his prayer to Alethna for protection from adverse elemental conditions (endure elements).


----------



## Onyx (Jan 19, 2010)

Despite not being acknowledged by the group gathering now in front of the inn, Talmon quickly sets aside his offended feelings and walks out into the open air hoping to catch a glimps of the source of this excitement.

Speaking to no one in particular, "I sure hope its uncommon, what ever it is." says the elf in an almost indifferent tone.

Noticing that these people are gathering together and producing arms his look becomes quizzical for a moment and then shifts abruptly.

Looking directly at the Father Calvin the elf says, "Perhaps, should fighting occur, I could offer you some support? I just so happen to have an enlarging spell prepared, though I imagine it inconvient unless there is to be an actual fight."

OOC - Talmon takes up a position behind the Calvin and Onslau ready to cast _Enlarge Person_ on Calvin should he give me signal.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 20, 2010)

"Oh, hello there, Talmon," Onslau says, glancing away from the noise-filled darkness for just a moment. "Didn't see you there. Interesting night, eh?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking to Talmon in the dark, frier McHenrey suddenly sees the elf in the darkness for the first time tonight.

"sorry mi lord. I am human and have not the eyes of the fair longlived folk. That does sound to be a good tactic should the need arrise. Good thinking. May Lord Brakus bless us with victory, should there be fighting. though the wind seems to say that it is inevitable."


----------



## Onyx (Jan 20, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> "Oh, hello there, Talmon," Onslau says, glancing away from the noise-filled darkness for just a moment. "Didn't see you there. Interesting night, eh?"




As Talmon moves into position behind the 'front line' as it were, he responds "Interesting so far, yes..."



Scott DeWar said:


> Looking to Talmon in the dark, frier McHenrey suddenly sees the elf in the darkness for the first time tonight.
> 
> "sorry mi lord. I am human and have not the eyes of the fair longlived folk. That does sound to be a good tactic should the need arrise. Good thinking. May Lord Brakus bless us with victory, should there be fighting. though the wind seems to say that it is inevitable."




Then widening his eyebrows at the priest's words with a bit of a upturn at his cheeks, much less then a half smile, the elf finds himself almost blushing  "Oh, ah... I'm not so special..." tracing the scar on his face with his finger and making something of a force cough, he continues,  "but if I can offer aid I will."


OOC - Just to clarify I am carrying my quarterstaff in my hand though I loath to think I might actually have to use it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2010)

"I have some healing capabilities myself. And with the light I may can help." Devos says. Holding his spear in just one hand, with a quick gesture and a word,  he creates four bluish-green lights that resemble lanterns or torches (and cast that amount of light).
Then he fastens the spear to his back and prepares a crossbow. "Sadly my offensive capabilities are low, at best."

[sblock=ooc]
Dancing Light cantrip

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 20, 2010)

On hearing the grunting and growling, Lydia readies her morningstar and shield. At the same time she reviews her prepared spells before deciding on a course of action. Having decided that she has not any offensive spells and is not a particularly good fighter, she steps back behind Onslau.

Noticing Talmon for the first time she politely says "Pleased to meet you Talmon. My name is Lydia.

[sblock]Oracle's Focus - Fire Breath 
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read magic, Resistance, Stabalize
*1st Level Spells:* Bless, Cure Light Wounds
*Spells Per Day*
_Level 1 Spells:_  (_) (_) (_) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

[sblock=For VanorDM]Since Vithralas is an elf, with low-light vision, he should be able to see whatever is coming at twice as far off as the humans. Assuming it is something not so nice, he should probably get a surprise attack with his longbow against whatever it is. [/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 20, 2010)

[sblock=For Rhun]The source of the light is still a good ways off, and most of the party has torches and/or sunrods so they can see quite a ways in the dark[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 25, 2010)

You gather in front of the inn facing towards the south.  The glow seems to flicker a bit more then before and seems to heading towards you.  As it gets closer you can hear soft grunts and growls towards the south.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2010)

"I don't think that we are looking at a forest fire"

The frier grips his mace securly for the pending battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2010)

Vithralas steps deeper into the shadows of the nearby alley, intent on remaining unseen by whatever is approaching.


----------



## Onyx (Jan 25, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> "Pleased to meet you Talmon. My name is Lydia.




"And I you, Lydia. I look forward to the formal introductions after this interesting inconvenience has concluded."



Scott DeWar said:


> "I don't think that we are looking at a forest fire"




Then, leaning in closer to the frier he stands behind the elf adds, "I think you may be right. I do hope whatever it is gets here soon."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

"I don't mind a book of mystery and suspense, but in real lif, I tend to hate it. I wish it would hurry and get here."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2010)

Lydia continues to stand in front of the inn, ready for battle. Although she cannot see the flames, she can hear the noises getting closer.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 26, 2010)

To the south-west you see the flicker of torch light, it's still quite a ways off but there's no mistaking it for anything other then several torches all of them heading towards the Inn.

It seems one group is heading north, and the other more north-east.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I am guessing that the stench is getting worse? If so, The priest will ready his holy symbol instead of his mace!


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 26, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am guessing that the stench is getting worse? If so, The priest will ready his holy symbol instead of his mace!




[ooc: It's actually not a whole lot worse then it was.]


----------



## Onyx (Jan 26, 2010)

OOC - *yawns* Boy, I sure hope they get here soon....


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2010)

"This stench is awful. What are these creatures?" Devos asks, especially at the cleric as he sees the holy symbol drawn.

[sblock=ooc]
casting mage armor as soon as there are enemies close to melee.

Active: Dancing Light cantrip 1 min

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

Vithralas remains in shadow, drawing an arrow fletched with dark feathers from the quiver on his back. He nocks arrow to bow, ready to draw and fire at a moment's notice.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2010)

Onslau say, "Steady, all. Don't break formation. Let them -- it -- come to us."

The halfling chokes up his double-grip on his heavy mace, eyes seeking in the darkness.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


 to all:
     I made a slight mistake in my characters actions: He has no mace, so he had a quarterstaff at the ready moments before having his holy symbol ready to brandish 







With a Prayer to Brakus - god of war on his lips, he licks his lips as they are dry from nervousness.


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 27, 2010)

[ooc: Sorry   I was holding off on getting the "bad guys" to you because I figured you all would head south.  Instead you all decided you wanted to wait for them to come to you... So I took care of that. ]

Off to the south perhaps 100 feet away you see a small group of truly ugly human like creatures.  They stand like men but with gray-green skin and almost pig like faces.  They are all armed for war, with some of them caring torches.

Although you can't make out what is to the south west you can clearly see more torches in that direction heading towards the inn.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2010)

"Damn," says Onslau, readying his shield. "This could get out of hand." He says over his shoulder. "Tell them inside that raiders are coming. We might need bucket brigades." The halfling takes a few steps forward to get a better look in the directions of the torches.

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (local) +6 to identify them if they're humanoids. You want me to roll?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

Seeing them armed for war and not looking friendly, Vithralas draws back his bowstring, takes aim, and let's an arrow fly.


*VanorDM, are you doing the rolls, or are we?

Longbow +3, 1d8/x3..should also get +1d6 sneak attack damage, assuming it counts as a surprise round.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Is it time for Inititive? 







Calvin McHenery's Inititive:
1d20=19

Action:
Cast Bless on the party
Duration: (rounds) 10/10
[sblock=bless]
Bless
School enchantment (compulsion) [mind-affecting]; Level cleric 1, paladin 1

Casting Time 1 standard action

Components V, S, DF

Range 50 ft.

Area The caster and all allies within a 50-ft. burst, centered on the caster

Duration 1 min./level

Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance yes (harmless)

Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

Bless counters and dispels bane.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

ack!! double post!


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 27, 2010)

[ooc:


Rhun said:


> *VanorDM, are you doing the rolls, or are we?*




For all rolls use http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/

It is time for Initiative.   Rhun it is a surprise round, they weren't expecting armed people.  So roll to hit and damage please.  In the back of the group you can see, one of them has a short bow, the rest are armed with melee weapons.]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=Dice Rolling!]
I wasn't sure if Onslau could take 10 on the Knowledge (local), so I rolled just in case.

Knowledge (local) check & Initiative: 1d20+6=9, 1d20=18
[/sblock]

"Orcs!" Onslau says. "Just as I suspected. I've had a few run-ins with these beasts before. Don't let that dull expression in their piggy little eyes fool you. They can be tricky."


----------



## Onyx (Jan 27, 2010)

*Dice!!*

[sblock=Dice Rolls]

Iniative Roll : 1d20+4 = 7
1d20=3 

[/sblock]

Talmon is clearly distracted by his efforts to gleen what it is that has caused such an interesting disturbance and as such fails to realize at first that he is in any danger. Once this harsh truth has settled upon him, he goes forward with his plan and casts his enlarging spell upon the frier.

[sblock=OOC]
I cast Enlarge Person on Calvin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

The flickering torchlight plays havoc with the elf's aim, and his arrow streaks past the humanoids and into the night. The elf frowns and draws another arrow, firing at the orc with the bow.


*Surprise Round Attack: 7
Surprise Round Damage: 9

Initiative: 14
Round 1 Attack: 17 (18 w/bless)
Round 1 Damage: 1 or 3 (if sneak attack applies)*


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 27, 2010)

Rhun said:


> The elf frowns and draws another arrow, firing at the orc with the bow.




The arrow streaks off and thuds into an orc's shoulder, and he staggers a bit, but then keeps on running towards the inn.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 27, 2010)

Lydia silently curses the fact that her eyesight won't let her see what is happening almost under her nose. Still she can tell by the noise and the actions of her companions that the group is under attack. Lydia quickly reviews her spells in preparation for when the enemy moves into her view.

Deciding that none of her spells fit the current situation and wanting to save her breath weapon for an emergency, she tightens her grip on her morningstar and prepares to hit an Orc.

[sblock="Dice Roll"]Initiative (1d20+2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 27, 2010)

[ooc: Once Walkingdad has had a chance to do some pre-battle actions, we'll start going in Int order.]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2010)

"Attack the ones who don't sleep!" Devos commands, then with a curse and a gesture, he throws a bit sand in the direction of the pig-faces.

[sblock=ooc]
casting sleep.

Initiative (1d20+2=18)

Active: Dancing Light cantrip 8 rds

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Jan 28, 2010)

Two of the orc's due south of the Inn, on the west side of the group sump over and fall asleep, the rest shake their pigish heads a bit then continue on towards the Inn.

[ooc: Round 1, Calvin McHenry goes first.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is it time for Inititive?
> ...




He was going to cast bless on the party.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 1, 2010)

Onslau steps forward a bit and waits, shield and mace ready.

"Just a little bit closer," he says under his breath.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Onslau already rolled an 18 for initiative.

5-foot step forward. Ready an attack against first orc that comes within reach.

Attack & Damage: 1d20+4=7, 1d6+4=6
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Lydia Taylor AC16 HP9*

Lydia sees Onslau step forward but waits until he is attacked by an Orc. Her plan is simple, once an Orc engages Onslau in combat she will move to flank it and hit it with her morningstar. That of course assumes that she is not attacked herself.

[sblock="Combat Stuff"]Ready action to either flank and attack Orc or attack any Orc which engages her

Morningstar attack on Orc (1d20=10, 1d6-1=0) (if flanking attack roll is d20+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 3, 2010)

With in moments of the arrow striking and the spell going off the orcs scream a battle cry and charge at the defenders near the inn.  

2 of the orcs are left behind sleeping on the ground, the two with long bows both stop short and let fly with arrows, the first shooting at and hitting Onslau in the side, the second shooting at and missing Vithralas.

[sblock=ooc] The group to the south is still 35-40 feet away the group to the west is still 45-50 feet away.  

Onslau, you take 5 points of damage from a arrow.  I rolled a 20, but didn't confirm the crit...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2010)

"You can hear
my curse clear,
shall miss me axe and spear." Devos chants. The air starts to ripple around him like waves for a moment, then he looks normal again.

[sblock=ooc]
casting mage armor
AC 17 (T13, FF14)

Active: Dancing Light cantrip 7 rds

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

Vithralas knocks and fires another arrow at one of the orcish bowmen. The elf curses as his arrow again misses its mark.


*Initiative: 14
Round 2 Attack: 06 w/bless
Round 2 Damage: 08

(Didn't bother linking, since a 6 is obviously a miss.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


 this is just a reminder, but bless has been cast on the party:

Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and ...


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 5, 2010)

The orcs growl and charge at the party, rushing into melee range.  Lydia and Onslau take swings at the orc's but both don't seem to do much damage, their weapons bouncing off the orc's armor or shield.

The archers draw back arrows and let fly, but all arrows fly over the group and thud into the roof of the Inn.

[sblock=OOC]I have a image posted in the Plots and Places thread showing where everyone including the Orc's are at.  If you have any corrections to it let me know and I'll adjust the map.

The orc's had to make a double move to get into melee range so everyone gets a wack before the Orc's next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 6, 2010)

OOC - I could not be more confused by what this picture represents.

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/littleton2.gif/

It looks like the melee combatants are in the back nearest the Inn while the casters are out front.

Unless I'm missing something, I stated that I was standing behind Onslau and Calvin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


 gaak! windows went wonky on me and i lost the last post. ok, Am i the big blue guy at the far right?


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 6, 2010)

[ooc: yes you are and I moved some people around to put the melee fighters in front.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2010)

"By Brakus I will splt ye sKull!" cries the cleric *Woosh !* in the air goes the quarter staff as he is distracted by his choice of 3 different targets.

BBCode
1d20+1=7, 1d6=5 plus 1 more for his bless makes the attack an 8 *roll eyes*


----------



## Onyx (Feb 7, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "By Brakus I will splt ye sKull!" cries the cleric *Woosh !* in the air goes the quarter staff as he is distracted by his choice of 3 different targets.



OOC - Don't forget that you are Enlarged. While I understand that the +2 Strength and -1 size modifier to hit granted by the spell cancel each other out on attack rolls, your new Strength of 15 makes your  modifier a +2 and thus damage with your quarterstaff is 1d8+3 (str x 1.5 with two hands). 



VanorDM said:


> [ooc: yes you are and I moved some people around to put the melee fighters in front.]




The link in Plots & Places still points to the original document, has this updated picture been posted? 
Also, can we get a concise initiative count?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


 D'Oh! I didn't realize i had been enlarged. and I now see that my damage calculation is not right on my character sheet. Thank you for the catch and the extra 1.5 hp damage!


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 8, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I updated the image with name tags and posted in the plots and places thread.

The int count is...

Calvin
Devos
Vithalas
Orc's
Lydia
Talmon
Onsalau
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

*OOC: Is it still round 2, or have we moved on to round 3?*


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Is it still round 2, or have we moved on to round 3?*




Bottom of the 2nd, the Orc's have taken their actions for the 2nd round, that means the bottom half of the party gets an attack, followed by the top half in round 3, prior to the orc's getting another action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

round 2 action on post 88, FYI


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2010)

Onslau grits his teeth against the pain of his injury, which is making it difficult for him to properly swing his heavy mace.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
1d20+4=10, 1d6+4=9
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 9, 2010)

*Lydia Taylor - Round 2*

Happy now that she can actually see what is attacking her, Lydia quickly assesses her combat options. Feeling very vulnerable the way she is surrounded by Orcs, she still manages to smile at the way the enemy is perfectly aligned. Lydia suddenly take a step back towards the inn, takes a deeps and breaths fire, singeing the orcs in front of her. 

[sblock=mechanics]5' step north. Fire breath for (1d4=2) damage. Save DC (10+0.5+4=14.5)[/sblock][sblock=Fire Breath]As a standard action, you can unleash a 15-foot cone of flame from your mouth. This flame deals 1d4 points of fire damage per level, maximum 10d4. A Reflex save halves this damage. The save DC is equal to 10 + 1/2 your oracle level + your Charisma modifier. You can use this ability once per day, plus one additional time per day at 5th level and every five levels thereafter. The save DC is Charisma-based.[/sblock]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 9, 2010)

*Talmon Daellus - Round 2*

The elf takes stock of the chaos as melee erupts, delaying his turn until the last moment. (delaying until the end of round 2 after Onslau).

He settles his attention on the orcs that stand before Calvin McHenry and casts a spell.

"Run away quickly, Orcs." says Talmon as he completes his _Hypnotism_ spell. 

OOC- Hypnotism can affect several creatures, no two of which may be more then 30' apart. This means that all orcs except the archers are affected and subject to make a saving throw. Since the spell is cast in combat, each orc will receive a +2 on its saving throw. The will save DC is 14 (Int Mod +3, Spell Level 1).

From the spells text, "While the subject is fascinated by this spell, it reacts as though it were two steps more friendly in attitude. This allows you to make a single request of the affected creature (provided you can communicate with it). The request must be brief and reasonable. Even after the spell ends, the creature retains its new attitude toward you, but only with respect to that particular request.

A creature that fails its saving throw does not remember that you enspelled it."


----------



## Onyx (Feb 9, 2010)

[sblock=Initiative Confusion]
Calvin - 19
Devos - 18
Vithalas - 14
Orc's - ???
Lydia - 4
Talmon - 7
Onsalau - 18

I'm confused by what actions caused this to be the order listed here?

As I see it, the order should be as follows (with Talmon delaying to the end of round 2)

Calvin - 19
Devos - 18.5 (higher modifier then Onslau)
Onslau - 18 
Vithralas - 14
Orcs - ???
Talmon - (Delayed from 7)
Lydia - 4
Talmon - 3 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Devos

Devos desperately fires his crossbow at the orcs, having already spend all his more powerful magics.

[sblock=ooc]
Crossbow attack (1d20+2=14, 1d8=4)
against orc left of Lydia, miss.

Active:
Dancing Light cantrip 6 rds
casting mage armor (1 hr)
AC 17 (T13, FF14)

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Based on the excellent suggestion by Onyx we're going to try running combat slightly differently.

What we'll do is have everyone post their actions for the current round and then I'll make a single post with the details of what happened in that around adjusted for int and the rest.  

If someone's action becomes invalid for some reason I'll PM them and work out a new action if needed.

I also see where I made my mistake on Int.  I misread the post for Onslau.  But now everything is fixed.

Everyone has posted their 2nd round actions, so we'll start the new system at the top of the 3rd round.  So I'll be posting a half round details and then we'll start at the top with everyone posting their 3rd round action.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

repost  of my round 2 action 


Scott DeWar said:


> "By Brakus I will splt ye sKull!" cries the cleric *Woosh !* in the air goes the quarter staff as he is distracted by his choice of 3 different targets.
> 
> BBCode
> 1d20+1=7, 1d6=5 plus 1 more for his bless makes the attack an 8 *roll eyes*




*bless duration: 1 minute
00000 00000*


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

End of round 2:

Lydia steps back and breaths out a cone of fire, that burns the four orc's near her.  The two on her left and right manage to avoid part of the flames but still get a bit singed, the two in front of her get the full brunt of the flames.

Talmon summons up arcane energy and gives the Orc's a simple command, two of the 5 near Calvin take his advice and start running towards the east and out of the village.  The other three don't take off running but do seem slightly stunned by the power of Talmons spell.

[sblock=ooc]Lydia, 2 orc's save 2 don't.  Talmon all the orc's fail their save, but only two of them did so badly enough to actually take your advice.

WalkingDad, Your action will take place in the 3rd round which is starting now.  So everyone post up your actions and we'll get this fight going. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2010)

Round 3
Std Action:
the enlarged human grunts with effort at tryining once again to strike an orc, but his skill at fighting is just not good enough, nore is the factor of luck on his side as he swings the oaken staff.

BBCode
1d20+2=7, 1d6+3=7 (this time I remembered the effects of the enlarge spell and the bless!)


[sblock=info]
*bless duration: 1 minute
00000 00000*
*enlarge spell*
This spell causes instant growth of a humanoid creature, doubling its height and multiplying its weight by 8. This increase changes the creature's size category to the next larger one. The target gains a +2 size bonus to Strength, a -2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a -1 penalty on attack rolls and AC due to its increased size.

A humanoid creature whose size increases to Large has a space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet. This spell does not change the target's speed.

If insufficient room is available for the desired growth, the creature attains the maximum possible size and may make a Strength check (using its increased Strength) to burst any enclosures in the process. If it fails, it is constrained without harm by the materials enclosing it--the spell cannot be used to crush a creature by increasing its size.

*All equipment worn or carried by a creature is similarly enlarged by the spell. Melee weapons affected by this spell deal more damage (see Table: Tiny and Large Weapon Damage).* Other magical properties are not affected by this spell. Any enlarged item that leaves an enlarged creature's possession (including a projectile or thrown weapon) instantly returns to its normal size. This means that thrown and projectile weapons deal their normal damage. Magical properties of enlarged items are not increased by this spell.
[/sblock]

[after though] if the enlarge spell makes me into a 10 foot space creature with 10 foot reach, then would that have ment that an AOO should have been available to use on an orc? it is too late now to do any thing, i am sure, but just a thought.[/after thought]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 10, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Round 3
> Std Action:
> the enlarged human grunts with effort at tryining once again to strike an orc, but his skill at fighting is just not good enough, nore is the factor of luck on his side as he swings the oaken staff.
> 
> ...




OOC - Don't forget that your weapon does 1d8 now, as opposed to 1d6 (though it appears that it hasn't hit yet. ). From the look of the battle ground it certainly looks like you would be entitled to an AoO.


VanorDM said:


> End of round 2:
> 
> Lydia steps back and breaths out a cone of fire, that burns the four orc's near her.  The two on her left and right manage to avoid part of the flames but still get a bit singed, the two in front of her get the full brunt of the flames.
> 
> ...




OOC - I'm once again confused. The _Hypnotism_ spell (see link) does not have degrees of success or failure. The spell checks to see how many of the possible targets maybe affected (by a roll of 2d4). Once this number is established and targets selected, each is allowed a will save. If the spell is cast in combat those targets get a +2 on this saving throw. After the success or failure of those saves is determined, the targets which failed become fascinated, reacting two steps more friendly in attitude (from hostile to indifferent), and allowing me to make a brief and reasonable request of the creature. 

Then as side notes, the creatures continue to have this attitude toward me in regards to the request and they do not remember being enspelled by me. 

I hope this clarifies the spell.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 10, 2010)

Onyx said:


> OOC - and allowing me to make a brief and reasonable request of the creature.




Yes but that does not mean they will do what you say.  Even a Suggestion spell which is higher level doesn't mean the target will always do what you say, the suggestion has to be reasonable, and at least not harmful to the creature itself.

What you're doing is asking a group of orc's who clearly out number the party to run away and give up all the loot and such that they might other wise walk away with.  Plus other stuff that I can't really go into right now.

As I read it hypnotism is a weaker form of Suggestion with the added effect of the creature being fascinated for the duration.


----------



## Onyx (Feb 10, 2010)

*Round 3 actions*

The elf sees the reaction of his bespelled orcs and turns his attention to those orcs who seem unaffected. Talmon moves to the other side of his fellow elf and let's loose a dart of acid with a word and gesture.

OOC - Talmon takes a 15' move ending here. He then uses his _Acid Dart_ Conjuration School ability targeting the orc currently flanked by Lydia and Onslau (10' ahead of Talmon). 

1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)  on my ranged touch attack.

1d6 → [2] = (2) damage. 

THIS ATTACK ROLL WAS EDITED - PLEASE LOOK AGAIN

[sblock=Acid Dart]
Acid Dart (Sp): As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores spell resistance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 10, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Yes but that does not mean they will do what you say.  Even a Suggestion spell which is higher level doesn't mean the target will always do what you say, the suggestion has to be reasonable, and at least not harmful to the creature itself.
> 
> What you're doing is asking a group of orc's who clearly out number the party to run away and give up all the loot and such that they might other wise walk away with.  Plus other stuff that I can't really go into right now.
> 
> As I read it hypnotism is a weaker form of Suggestion with the added effect of the creature being fascinated for the duration.





OOC - I understand your position and will respect your ruling as DM. 

However, I would like it to be known that I feel imposing a 'degree of failure' mechanic on this is clearly outside of both the intention and spirit of the spell. 

I understand that different DM's will have different stances on the way Enchantment spells are to be handled and respect the difficulty in the judgements that must be made to prevent them from being completely impotent or absolutely game breaking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

_Reposting Round 3 action:_

Devos

Devos desperately fires his crossbow at the orcs, having already spend all his more powerful magics.

[sblock=ooc]
Crossbow attack (1d20+2=14, 1d8=4)
against orc left of Lydia, miss.

Active:
Dancing Light cantrip 6 rds
casting mage armor (1 hr)
AC 17 (T13, FF14)

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2010)

*Lydia Taylor - Round 3*

Lydia joins up with the rest of the defenders by taking a step to her left and then swings her morningstar at the orc in front of her. She gives the orc a crack on the side of its leg. Unfortunately, its armor absorbs nearly all of the damage.

[sblock=Mechanics]Round 3 Morningstar attack, damage (1d20=16+1(for bless)=17, 1d6-1=0,)
mim damage=1[/sblock]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 11, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Lydia joins up with the rest of the defenders by taking a step to her left and then swings her morningstar at the orc in front of her. She gives the orc a crack on the side of its leg. Unfortunately, its armor absorbs all of the damage.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Round 3 Morningstar attack, damage (1d20=16, 1d6-1=0)[/sblock]




OOC - Be sure to remember that your minimum damage in any given attack is _always_ 1. 1d6-110 still does one damage.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

*Vithralas - Round 3 Actions*

The darkly clad rogue fires off another arrow, but again his aim is not what it should be. He curses in elven, and again reaches into his quiver.


*Attack: 11, Damage: 05*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2010)

*Calvin McHenrey, cleric 1, round 3*

Moments after searing flames singe the arm hairs of the priest, Calvin strikes at the Orc to his right, after it get engulfe in the cone of fire that eminates from beyond his field of vision. His strike 
BBCode
1d20+2=9, 1d8+3=7
hits the ground with a loud crack as rocks shatter and fly about. th enlarged human is not happy with the results of his combat skills and is getting quite frustrated.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 12, 2010)

*Onslau Round 3*

Onslau brings his weapon to bear on the nearest orc.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
1d20+4=19, 1d6+4=7

Sorry for the hold up. Busy, busy.
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 15, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [after though] if the enlarge spell makes me into a 10 foot space creature with 10 foot reach, then would that have ment that an AOO should have been available to use on an orc? it is too late now to do any thing, i am sure, but just a thought.[/after thought]




Yes you should get a AoO on one of the orc's that ran away, roll the attack and let me know what you get.


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 15, 2010)

*End of Round 3 report.*

The orc's and defenders mill around each looking to seize some sort of advantage in the fight.  But the defenders prove to be the better this round doing meaningful damage to the raiding orc's driving off some, hurting others and even striking one low.

Calvin sings at his attackers with his massive staff, but the orc proves a bit too nimble and avoids the blow.  Devos tries to draw a bead on an orc but between the shadows and the movements of both the orc's and the defenders his shot goes wide and misses.

Onslau swings his mace with righteous force and strikes the orc directly in the head spinning it around, it drops to the ground and does not get up again.

Vithralas also tries to fire into the melee but likewise his shot goes wide and misses the target.

The orc bowman to the south pulls back and lets fly aiming at the largest target there, Calvin.  The arrow flies true and slices across Cavin's leg.

An orc with a spear managed to strike a glancing blow against Onslau, not penetrating his armor but hard enough to causing some bruising and knocking a bit of the breath out of him.

Lydia steps to the side and swings hitting the orc in front of her, but the movement seemed to cost her most of the force behind the blow and even though the orc grunts with the impact it doesn't seem to cause any lasting damage.

Talmon summons up arcane energy and lets it lose in the form of a greenish dart dripping acid, the dart flies off and strikes an orc driving thought it's armor and causing acid burns.

[sblock=ooc]Calvin takes 2 points damage from an arrow.  Onslau gets hit for 3 points from an spear.  The orc in front of Onslau is "dead" and here's a link to the after round 3 map.  I moved Talmon over 5 ft to the left just for the sake of the tags, he's actually next to Vithralas.

littleton3.jpg picture by Vanor - Photobucket

Calvin your AoO wouldn't really effect anything meaningful this round so go ahead and make the attack and I'll add in a report for it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


 well, to be honest, I was willing to let this AOO drop and try to rmemeber for the next time, but here goes nuthin! 







1d20+2=9, 1d6+3=6 

it's nuthin'. again. I am gettin' reeeely tired like of missing these here fellers.

ps: damage so noted on character sheet.

the hit from the orc illicits a grunt from the cleric, but he holds the line for the moment.

round 4 action:
To let his comrads get a better fix on the orcs still remaining Calvin moves to the left 5 feet and strikes at the orc at the left:

1d20+2=10, 1d8+3=5

Thwak! once again the quarter staff does no damage.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 15, 2010)

*Onslau (Round 4)*

The doughty halfling warrior ignores the cumulative effects of his injuries, whirling an attack at the orc to his right.

"Stand firm! Those of you who can: Take out those archers!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
-8/12 hp; AC 17
1d20+5=16, 1d6+4=9: hit AC 16 for 9 damage.

If the orc drops, follow up with a 5-foot step northwest to end up adjacent to Devos.
[/sblock]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 16, 2010)

*Round 4 actions*

Talmon seems to do a quick mental calculation and commits to aiding the melee combatants he stands near.

The elf chants another spell causing a slippery layer of _Grease_ to form beneath several nearby Orcs.

OOC - _Grease_ has an area of 10' so I will position it to affect the two Orcs directly infront of Lydia and the one dead ahead of where you've placed my mini. This should affect three orcs total with need to make a Reflex saving throw DC 14.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

Round 4

Devos

Devos obeys Onslau' suggestion and tries to hit an orc archer with his crossbow...

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2401497/Crossbow attack (1d20+2=13, 1d8=3)
against orc archer.

Active:
Dancing Light cantrip 5 rds
casting mage armor (1 hr)
AC 17 (T13, FF14)

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy to be no longer surrounded, Lydia is determined to finish off the orc in front of her as quickly as possible. Unfortunately her confidence was greater that her skill and her attack glanced off the orc's armor.

[sblock=Machanics]Round 4 attack (+1 for bless), damage (1d20+1=11, 1d6-1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

*Vithralas - Round 4*

Vithralas corrects his aim, and this time his arrow appears to be on target as it streaks through the night air.

*Attack: 17, Damage: 06*


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 22, 2010)

*Round 4 report.*

The defenders of Littleton strike a serrious blow against the invading orc's, managing to strike down two more of the hideous orc's and taking three others effectively out of the fight.

Calvin once more strikes at the orc's in front of him, but is unable to strike home and misses his target.  Onslau however is true and send another orc into the afterlife, then steps to the side to provide aid and cover for those who are less well protected then himself.

Devos and Vithralas likewise are able to find the mark this time and both are able to strike with their missiles.  Devos sticking a bolt into the shoulder of one archer, and Vithrala's finding a much more vital spot, sticks his though the neck of a different bowman who falls to the ground clutching at his mortal wound.

The orc's however are unable to land any meaningful blows, one moving north to engage either Lyida or Onslau.  Even the bowmen are unable to land a shot on any of the defenders.

Talmon summons up arcane energy and a thick layer of grease forms over the top of the orc's near Lydia all of whom are unable to stay standing and fall to the ground.  Lydia strikes at the same time and is able to do minor damage as one of the orcs slips and falls.

[sblock=ooc]I know Lydia has a higher int then Talmon, but I changed things up a bit for the sake of a more interesting round.

OOC recap is, all the orc's miss, Onslau and Vithralas both drop a orc, Devos does 3 points damage and the all 3 orc's who get hit with the grease fail their save and fall down.  Lydia does 2 points damage to her orc.  The two who were hit with hypnotism effective escape, when they hit 120ft away this round.

End of round 4 map. Littleton :: littleton4.jpg picture by Vanor - Photobucket
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2010)

*round 5 action*

Calvin once again raises his heavey wooden beam of a staff and strikes at an orc:

1d20+1=18, 1d8+3=6 

I think the bless is still active so it is actually a 19. that should be a hit! (finally).


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC:



Scott DeWar said:


> I think the bless is still active so it is actually a 19. that should be a hit! (finally).




Yay! Calvin finally hits something...  

[/occ]


----------



## Onyx (Feb 23, 2010)

*Round 5*

OOC - Map looks great VanorDM!!  And way to go Calvin!!!

Talmon allows the slightest of smiles to cross his face as his foes fall within the grease. The elf then moves directly behind Lydia and let's lose another Acid Dart this time aimed at the remaining archer.

OOC - I rolled a 15 to hit for a total of 2 damage.
[sblock=Acid Dart]
Acid Dart (Sp): As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores spell resistance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

Round 5

Devos

Devos curses himself. Even then he hits, the bolts are of. He reaches forward to the enlarged defender, banishing some of his wounds.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2408612/Calvin is the enlarged one, isn't he?

Healing Hex  (1d8=1)
IC has really cursed us...

Active:
Dancing Light cantrip 5 rds
casting mage armor (1 hr)
AC 17 (T13, FF14)

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 wd, yes the enlarged one is calvin. and i see IC yet again gives our party diddly squat on your healing hex. *sigh*


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 23, 2010)

*Onslau Round 5*

Onslau slides toward the trees, seeing one defender in danger of being mobbed. He whirls his heavy mace as he moves.

"Have at thee!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
-8/12 hp; AC 17
5-foot step to the west. Attack an orc along the way.
Attack & Damage: 1d20+5=25, 1d6+4=7.
Back up rolls for potential crit: 1d20+5=22, 1d6+4=10.

That's ACs 25 and 22. The first causes 7 damage. If the 22 also hits, the crit adds another 10 for 17 total damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 23, 2010)

ooc: I'm using the DM's right to re-roll a bad healing roll.    Calvin is healed for 6 damage.

Edit: the 22 is more then enough to hit, so you did about 11 damage of over kill. 
 /occ


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=rever kill] there is no such thing as over kill when it means dispatching the bad guys![/sblock]

Addm: didn't you have a list of who has how many hp earlier? I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=rever kill] there is no such thing as over kill when it means dispatching the bad guys![/sblock]
> 
> Addm: didn't you have a list of who has how many hp earlier? I can't seem to find it now.



ooc: found it in the ooc thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5091084-post216.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2010)

WD: thank you. I was looking in the wrong thread!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

*Vithralas - Round 5*

Heartened by the neck-strike, the dark clad elf nocks another arrow and  sets sights on the remaining bowman, letting arrow fly with great accuracy!


*Attack: Natural 20 (crit threat), Confirm Crit 11 (I'm assuming NOT a crit), Damage: 06*


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 24, 2010)

*Round 5 - Lydia Taylor*

Lydia is hearten by her successful attack against the orc, even though she did not appear to hurt it very much. So she attacks the same orc with her morningstar. Being on a bit of a roll, she manages to bruise the orc's other kneecap.

[sblock=Mechanics]Round 5 attack (+1 for bless), damage (1d20+1=19, 1d6-1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Feb 24, 2010)

*Round 5 report*

The battle is nearly over, as most of the rest of the orc's fall before the defenders of Littleton.

Calvin tired of the way the orc's keep avoiding his blows finally is able to connect with one of the warriors and strikes him down, smashing the orc to the ground.  

Onslau also strikes a mighty blow at the raiders and nearly rips the head of the orc clean from its shoulders with the force if his blow, that orc too falls and does little more then twitch.

Devos steps forward and uses his mystical powers to heal Calvin, the power rushes though him, closing his many wounds and restoring him to full health again.

Vithralas pulls back and lets fly, his arrow driving into the orc's chest and the foul warrior is unable to stand, and falls to the ground.

Talmon lets fly with yet another glowing green dart, striking one of the bowmen, who seeing how most of his comrades have fallen promptly turns tail and runs for it.

The remaining orc fighting Calvin strikes at the enlarged cleric with his spear, and slices open Calvin's side causing another minor wound.

Finally Lydia strikes and despite her small stature, lands a telling blow on the orc fumbling in the grease, smashing into it's head and dropping it back down, where it moves no more.

[sblock=ooc]
Killer round for the party.   Everyone who attacked either dropped or drove away the orc they attacked, and this battle is for the most part all but over.  There's 2 orc's left, one still prone in grease.  The 3rd bowman has fled but is still with in bow range for right now.

There's only two wounded party members, Calvin at 5 of 8HP left, and Onslua at 4 of 12hp left.

Round 5 map at http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/Vanor/Littleton/littleton5.jpg[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2010)

Round 6

Devos

Satisfied that his healing is better than his fighting, Devos steps to the halfling and tries to help again.

[sblock=ooc]

5 ft step left next to Onslau.

Healing Hex  (1d8=7)
At last a good roll

Active:
Dancing Light cantrip 5 rds
casting mage armor (1 hr)
AC 17 (T13, FF14)

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2010)

*round 6*

dispite the pain of the open wound, the cleri now made brave by his last success, once again raises his might tree of a staff and brings it down with all of his strength ...

"tis but a cratch you foul scum of a demon!"

* WOOSH! * the pain in his side suddenly flares like wild fire, causing the staff to swing harmlessley in the space where the previous orc , now smitten, once stood.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2010)

*Vithralas - Elf Rogue - Round 6 Actions*

Vithralas, his keen elven eyes seeing well despite the dimness of the night, takes aim on the fleeing orc bowman. The arrow whistles through the air toward the cowardly humanoid...


*Attack: 18 for 6 damage (includes 2 points sneak attack damage). This assumes the orc is running, as running characters are denied their DEX bonus.*


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2010)

Having felled her opponent, Lydia takes a few seconds to get her breath back before looking around. No orcs are to be seen in her immediate vicinity and all sounds of combat have ceased. Assuming the immediate attack is over, Lydia checks her companions for injuries and see Devos has just healed her new friend, Onslua's, wounds. Although not as wounded as Onslua, Calvin is also wounded. Walking over to him she says "Calvin, would you like me to do something about your wounds?

Asuming that Calvin accepts her offer, Lydia speaks a short phrase in an unknown language and touches Calvin's wound, which closes.


[sblock=Mechanics]Cast Cure Light Wounds on _Calvin_ (1d8+1=6)[/sblock][sblock="Spells per Day"]*1st level:* (X) (_) (_)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2010)

ooc @ Ghostcat: Devos just healed Onslau. He is only down 1 HP.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2010)

(ooc: calvin still has one more orc that is infront of his massive form!)


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc @ Ghostcat: Devos just healed Onslau. He is only down 1 HP.




My bad. I'v updated my post.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 4, 2010)

[ooc:Actually there's still 1 orc in the grease, 1 in front of Calvin and 2 still sleeping to the south.]


----------



## Onyx (Mar 7, 2010)

*Round 6*

Talmon observes the priest bravely holding his ground against the surviving Orc and decides to wander over and lend a hand. 

He soon realizes the ways of melee combat are not well suited him and perhaps more training is in order.

OOC- Move 30' to be on the left of Calvin (and thus directly in front of the Orc) and spend a standard action to use the 'Aid Another' action in hopes of helping Calvin to hit the Orc. I fail
*HORRIBLY* (see below)

[sblock=Dice Roll]
1d20-2 → [1,-2] = (-1) 

Invisible Castle!!!! *KAHN!!!*

Thankfully my dex check was more forgiving....

1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


 er, uh, whose turn is it?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 8, 2010)

*Onslau (Round 5)*

Onslau nods to Lydia, and then turns rushing toward the giant Calvin, whirling his heavy mace wildly overhead.

"Missile attacks on the one near Lydia!" he shouts as he rushes onward, drawing adjacent to the orc and swinging his weapon with abandon.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Move diagonal, et cetera, toward the orc in front of Calvin, aiming to end up on the orc's right. I think Onslau has enough movement to get there is one move, in which case he follows up with a clumsy attack:

1d20+5=12, 1d6+4=5
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] it sounds like Talmon and Onslau have him (the orc) flanked between them, just for the record. [/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 8, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> er, uh, whose turn is it?




[ooc: ]Round 6 was finished with Mark's move.  That also effectively ends the combat, the only remaining orcs are the one in the grease and the two asleep... Those are all effectively free kills, so unless someone really wants to roll the dice, I'll call this combat over, and we can move on to the next thing after I post a IC end of round report.

Sound good?[/ooc]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Vithralas moves from corpse to corpse, collecting arrows and checking the orc bodies for any valuables.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 8, 2010)

With only a few orc's remaining the outcome of the battle is all but given.  With only a small amount of work the defenders of Littleton are able to dispatch the remaining orc's.

The warriors in the group finish off the orc's as those with healing abilities tend to wounds.

 Vithralas strips the defeated orc's of any valuables, which amounts to 75 Draknar (copper) and 15 Araknier (sliver) coins, as well as a pile of functional if plain weapons.

Seeing the battle is over, the towns people rush out of the inn and their homes, cheering and thanking the defenders for saving their homes.  They offer to have a grand feast, and the Inn keeper tells everyone that they will not be charged for your stay.  The mayor also offers to open the towns stores and any supplies the group might need.

[sblock]So now what does the party do?  I'm going to assume you don't kill all the orc's quite yet, so one is there for questioning if you want to try it.

So the next step is all up to you guys.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

Calvin looks at each person checking for injuries and seriousness of said injuries. When done, he checks the bonds on the orc, ensuring that the ropes are good and tight. He asks the orc while it is still on the ground, "Why attack us? "


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2010)

Devos

Standing near to Calvin, the viper looking out of his sleeve, Devos adds: "Speak quickly. My friend is known as a merciless killer and orc slayer!"
 
[sblock=ooc]
Bluff +4, to aid any interrogation checks by the others.

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 9, 2010)

VanorDM said:


> Seeing the battle is over, the towns people rush out of the inn and their homes, cheering and thanking the defenders for saving their homes.  They offer to have a grand feast, and the Inn keeper tells everyone that they will not be charged for your stay.  The mayor also offers to open the towns stores and any supplies the group might need.




Onslau catches Mathilda's eye and winks. The lass blushes slightly, but doesn't look away, playing the role of coquette with aplomb.



Scott DeWar said:


> Calvin looks at each person checking for injuries and seriousness of said injuries. When done, he checks the bonds on the orc, ensuring that the ropes are good and tight. He asks the orc while it is still on the ground, "Why attack us? "






Walking Dad said:


> Standing near to Calvin, the viper looking out of his sleeve, Devos adds: "Speak quickly. My friend is known as a merciless killer and orc slayer!"




Onslau watches the exchange between Calvin, Devos, and the orc prisoner while maneuvering through the small crowd. He shakes a few hands until he manages to sidle up next to Mathilda.

"Well, it looks as if things are in hand here," he says. "I have some...unfinished business to attend to." Mathilda giggles. "I'll hunt you up in the morning to see what you've learned from the orc."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Devos
> 
> Standing near to Calvin, the viper looking out of his sleeve, Devos adds: "Speak quickly. My friend is known as a merciless killer and orc slayer!"
> 
> ...




Calvin menacingly furls his brow and curls his lip while growling.

Aid another:1d20+2=10 (I am guessing the bless has worn off by now.)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Vithralas is a bit taken aback by the reaction of the townsfolk. As one who generally spent his time dwelling in the shadows, on the fringes of the law, he was quite unaccustomed to being treated as a hero. But perhaps there was something too this hero business...something he might be able to turn to his advantage.

The elf finishes gathering the valuables, and then stands quietly nearby as the others begin to question the orc.

*OOC: Hey VanorDM, how many arrrows does Vithralas gather?*


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2010)

Lydia looks around at the aftermath of the attack. "Surely there must be more to the attack than this. She wonders aloud.

Seeing the others questioning the orc, she goes over to join them. She does not say anything but is ready to assist with the bluff should the orc prove to be stubborn.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 10, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Hey VanorDM, how many arrrows does Vithralas gather?*




[sblock]You find 32 usable arrows, between what you shoot and the arrows the orc's had.  The orc's arrows are actually quite good, not as good as yours, but still quite usable.  They all had a full quiver of a dozen but didn't actually fire that many.[/sblock]

The Orc grunts and mutters something in broken common... 

Boss say attack town find rock-marker.  Make way for new lord.  Then all belong to Grath clan!

After that he clamps his mouth shut.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Vithralas, having finished stuffing his quiver full of arrows, walks close to the orc. "Perhaps if you tell us everything, you won't have to die. We could come to some sort of mutually beneficial arrangement. Perhaps you could even profit from helping us?" The elf shakes the pouch of coins he had collected from the bodies of the slain.

*Bluff Check: 25*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2010)

Devos

[sblock=ooc]
I just saw I hadn't stated Devos' languages on his sheet. I wanted him to take (common), Elf, orc, aquan

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 11, 2010)

The orc gets a shrewd look on his face, as if he's weighing the options...

You let me go, give money... I answer questions and then go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2010)

Devos

"First the information. Then money and freedom. And we will only one let go!" Devos says harshly.

[sblock=ooc]
Assuming we captured more than one. Trying to listen to possible exchange between the orcs...

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

"My new friends here don't really like orcs," adds Vithralas in his soft, elven tones, continuing his bluff. He tosses the coin sack into the air, and catches it heavily, making sure that they clink loudly. "I can't say I blame them. But I'm willing to forgive and forget if there is something in it for us..."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 13, 2010)

Lydia watches as Devos and Vithralas question the orcs. She considers joining in but seeing how well the two are playing good watchman, bad watchman she does not say anything but just stands and watches.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 15, 2010)

Wut you want to know?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2010)

Devos

"What do you want from the village? Who is your leader?" Devos asks harshly.

[sblock=ooc]

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 17, 2010)

Boss is Chief Gralrork.  He say new Lord need marker rock from village.  We come to get it.  Marker rock behind sleeping house.  We were sent to bring it back.

That all I know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

Pointing to the Inn, Calvin asks, " Is this what you mean by sleeping house?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Devos

"Who is the 'new Lord'? Another orc? How does the marker rock looks like?" Devos continuous his questions.

[sblock=ooc]

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 18, 2010)

The orc nods at Calvin, then says.

Not know who new Lord is...  Boss say there new Lord and make all rich and give us meat and women.  Boss say go get marker rock from here, so we go to get marker rock.

The orc then draws a somewhat crude design in the dirt showing you what the mark would look like.

[ooc:Onslau can make a local knowledge check, and anyone with other knowledge skills can make checks as well.[/ooc]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

Devos

"How many are you? Are more coming? Are you scouts?" Devos continuous his questions while thinking about a possible arcane meaning of the mark.

[sblock=ooc]
Knowledge Arcane  (1d20+7=25)

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

Vithralas examines the mark as Devos continues his interrogation of the orc.


*Knowledge (local): 14*


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 19, 2010)

Lydia leans in the see the mark and searches her memory to see if she has hear of anything like it.

Knowledge (History) roll to identify mark (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2010)

Knowledge history:
1d20+5=24
Knowleddge religeon:
1d20+5=17

(must have been a good day in the library that day)


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 22, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "How many are you? Are more coming? Are you scouts?"




No more coming, we were to get rock and bring it back.  Maybe half of the clan was here tonight.  That all I know, ask more if you want but nothing more to tell.

Let me go now?

Calvin and Lydia.

You have heard stories that involve that mark.  There was once a fairly well known and quite powerful magi who lived in this area who used that mark as his personal symbol.  He would carve it on items he made, and used it as a sort of signature for letters he wrote.

All the stories agree he disappeared and is presumed to of died nearly 75 years ago, searching for something, but no one knew for sure what it was.  Only that he started wandering around looking for something.

There this no religious nature to the mark.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2010)

Calvin looks to lydia and whispers "follow me" then to the inquistors of the party he say,s " we may have one or two more questions. jut one minite please"

if lydia follows calvin ahe wil move to 15 fee awaya nd whisper very quetly , " we need to find that stone. do you know anyone who can help you? we need to get it before the orcs do."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2010)

Lydia follows Calvin and whispers in response "Sorry Calvin, I've only just arrived here and don't know anyone who can help. So we are on our own. The orcs seem to think its near the inn, so it could be worth looking around. You're a local, don't you know of any old stones around here? It could be incorporated into the inn itself. I do have a spell that _might_ help."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2010)

"then lets check it out. Hang oin though, ..." he moves back to the other group and says " he can go but must never return to littleton under pain of death. and if any of his clan show up, they too will be under the same penalty." He waits to ensure the orc leaves before starting the search for the stone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Devos

When being alone with the other 'heroes', Devos says: "I can 'bless' your senses to better find the stone. I can also scan the area for magic auras."
 
[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2447663/Casting guidance on the searchers (+1 on skill check), then cast detect magic.

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

"One last question for you then," says the elf to the orc. "Where can we find your Boss?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Devos
> 
> When being alone with the other 'heroes', Devos says: "I can 'bless' your senses to better find the stone. I can also scan the area for magic auras."
> 
> ...




blessing my senses would be appreciated, but sensing auras is no problem for me.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 24, 2010)

Clan is south in cave.  Take one part of day to get there.  It next to tree hit by sky power.

After that unless someone stops him he nods to you all and starts to run off to the west.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2010)

While the others are searching for the stone, Lydia will keep casting _Detect magic_ spells while examining the inn walls. She starts at the back and works anti-clockwise round the inn. Se will pay particular attention to any steps.

[sblock=Orisons]Oracles learn a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table 1–3 under “Spells Known.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2010)

Calvin will start looking at corner stones of the building and with detect magic going.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2010)

Vithralas considers planting an arrow in the fleeing orc's back, but isn't sure how the rest of his new companions would react to such an act.


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 26, 2010)

Calvin, you notice behind the inn a large rock, maybe 2-3 feet across with the same symbol that the orc drew in the ground.  It's laying mostly flat on the ground but it's large enough that it's not covered in grass.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2010)

"Lydia" Calvin calls to the direction he guesses where she wnet.

Detect magic- does it glow?


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 26, 2010)

There's a very minor glow coming from the rock.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2010)

Could the glow be the strength of say ... arcane mark cantrip?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2010)

Having detected an aura on the stone, Lydia continues to concentrates to try and determine the aura's properties.

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft +5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

Knowledge history check
does this drag up any information about it?
BBCode 1d20+5=25 
natral 20!


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 29, 2010)

Calvin,

You remember hearing/reading somewhere about the Magi Slation who lived in this area used that mark.  In fact it was hinted at more then once that he is responsible for the existence of this town.

Some stories say he created it himself, others say he "set up shop" near here and a town grew out of that, or other various reasons.  But the common thread is that this town most likely wouldn't of existed if wasn't for Magi Slation.

(ooc: I think I'm going to start using Magi as a title.  Sort of like Lord, Barron, or Bishop)

You also remember these stories mentioning that he liked to leave caches in locations he visited often.  Books, scrolls, ect... Items he might need but didn't want to carry with him.

Lydia - The aura seems has a strong tone of preservation and protection.  As an educated guess, you'd say the stone and what ever is under it was enchanted to protect it from the elements.  

(ooc: think magical tuperware)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Vithralas looks around at the gathered group. "So, now what?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

Calvin tell Lydia what he knows. He then says, " I think we need to tell the others. Do you think we need to dig here? or is there a secret room beneath the Inn with access thereof?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2010)

Devos

"I really hope so. I'm not nearly strong enough to lift it."
 
[sblock=ooc]

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2010)

"I'm sorry to say it. But I think what's been protected is under the stone. I don't think anyone would have gone to the trouble of using protection spells if the contents were in a nice dry cellar. There again, its only a guess so I could be wrong."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Devos
> 
> "I really hope so. I'm not nearly strong enough to lift it."












*OOC:*


 is the enlarge spell still active?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

"Let me take a look," says Vithralas, joining the others in looking at the stone.

*Perception +5, Disable Device +7 to see if there is any way to open the stone.*


----------



## VanorDM (Mar 30, 2010)

Vithralas, after a bit of study you believe that this is some sort of arcane lock.  But based on study of it and other locks like it, you know that if someone with arcane ability follows the pattern correctly, while channeling the proper form of energy, they can unlock it.

Of course what the proper way to follow the pattern and what form of energy to channel is a bit tricky to figure out.

After a bit more study you think you can see what pattern to follow... But it will take more study to figure out what form of energy is needed.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2010)

Assuming that Vithralas points out the arcane lock and its pattern , Lydia will use another _Detect magic_ to see if she can determine the type of energy.


[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft +5[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

Devos



ghostcat said:


> Assuming that Vithralas points out the arcane  lock and its pattern , Lydia will use another _Detect magic_ to see  if she can determine the type of energy.
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Spellcraft +5[/sblock]




Devos does the same.

[sblock=ooc]

Spellcraft + 7

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 1, 2010)

You detect traces of evocation magic, and hints of cold/ice in the spell.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 4, 2010)

Onslau saunters out of the inn and around to the rest of the party, his step light, a whistle on his lips. He wanders over to the huddled adventurers, stretches his back, and grins widely.

"Why's everyone so interested in that rock?" he asks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2010)

Devos

"Maybe it isn't the rock itself. Perhaps it just guards the entrance to an underground complex."

[sblock=ooc]


Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2010)

"An underground complex, under the Inn, or," looking about, "under the whole town it self. No I think not. The orc was told to just retrieve the stone, right?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

"I can continue to study this thing," says Vithralas, "But magic really isn't my forte."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2010)

Lydia listens to the others and them summarises things has she sees it. "I'm starting to think that the stone is some kind of safe. With the contents inside. This means that we need to puzzle out how to open the magic lock. _Evocation magic, and hints of cold/ice in the spell!_ Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2010)

"sorry, Healling is my forte'."









*OOC:*


Would calvin have heard of magic spells that have like a fire trap but can be altered with [feat: energy substitution-cold]? I personally could see that ckind of thing being done to protect the contents from the effects of the fire.


----------



## VanorDM (Apr 6, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Would calvin have heard of magic spells that have like a fire trap but can be altered with [feat: energy substitution-cold]? I personally could see that ckind of thing being done to protect the contents from the effects of the fire.




ooc: That seems sort of unlikely.  That's fairly advanced magic theory, more so then I'd expect a cleric of your nature to get into anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2010)

*OOC: (Metagaming) What about Ray of Frost? Do we have a wizard/sorcerer that can cast that?*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

Devos

"I know of such a spell, but I'm not able to cast it."

[sblock=ooc]
Ray of frost isn't on the witch spell list, but I think Devos spellcraft is high enough to know a wizard 0 level spell.

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2010)

"Sorry, I can't be any more help. I know something about spells but my magic is more divine based than arcane. So it looks like we're suck. Anyone any suggestions as to what to do next?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2010)

*Shrug* " I too am of divine magic Casting.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2010)

Vithralas chuckles. "Looks like we're stuck. Unless we want to seek out these orcs in their lair for more information?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2010)

Devos

"I'm a bit ashamed to admit it, but I used all my arcane energy in the last fight."

[sblock=ooc]


Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2010)

" think that we need to leave those orcs alone. I suspect that in their lair they are much more tuffer. If we need to remove the rock, then we need to do so. Then we can examine it on ooour own time schedual and Devos, You acan regain your spells."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2010)

"I agree with Calvin." says Lydia "we need to get the stone inside where it can be protected. Then it can be studied at people's convenience."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

"Anyone have a shovel? We could try to dig the stone up." The elf shrugs, not knowing how else to get the stone out of the ground and inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2010)

"I do not, but perhaps someone inside does. I shall go and inquire" if noone stops him, Calvin heads inside to ask the good fold in the inn/tavern.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

Devos

"Good idea. I can at least provide you with magic light, as my frame isn't suited for digging."
Devos says, his tiny viper looking curiously out of his sleeve.

[sblock=ooc]
Typically low level caster problem, feeling obsolete...

Active:

AC 13 (T13, FF10), HP 12/12, F +2,R+2,W+2
0 Level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Guidance
1 Level: Mage Armor, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2010)

Lydia stands around ideally looking at the stone. To be honest, she feels at a loose end. Not only is she unable to utilise her magic to open it but she is too weak to help move it. She can't even keep look-out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 has anyone heard from vanor dm?


----------

